# Tarpon Sighting in Matagorda



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

We were sailing a regatta last week that started in South Padre and finished in Galveston. I was thinking we might see some tarpon between Padre and Port O', but we never did. Well on Friday we were just off of Mitchell's cut on the E end of Matagorda maybe 1/2 mile offshore and the wind got real light. We were only moving at about 1 knot when a 5' ish Tarpon came up right between the hulls and scared the carp out of my cousin. It didnt see us until it was right on the surface and gave us a good splashing then went right back down.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow great report, thanks!!!!

Last year, I can't remember who or how big, but a good one was caught around there.


----------

